# Have bad rating after just 4 rides



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Is there anywhere I can see what riders have left for me, rider by rider. I have a 3.5 rating after just 4 rides. My first ride I took sometimes 45 miles to Boston. Second, I took someone to about 15 miles from a bus station to a train station, Uber said it was on the right, I got a little lost, and it took a few extra minutes, (it was on the left) third, took someone about 30 miles home from work, fourth took someone about 2 miles down the street.

I wonder if this could be because of the second ride, or I accidentally gave someone a zero star rating and they responded in kind (can you give a zero star rating? What if you don't press any of the stars?) I'm also concerned about someone giving me a bad rating simply to retaliate against surge pricing, even though that's something I can't control.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone has not rated yet. Check back tomorrow it will change.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Someone has not rated yet. Check back tomorrow it will change.


Could be, last ride I gave was Tuesday, and actually there's this I found:

https://www.quora.com/How-can-an-Uber-driver-see-what-rating-the-client-gave-to-the-driver

A few posts down:

Uber Nj, uberX Driver since 2014
651 Views
This was realease by uber this week, looks like there is some light at the end of the Tunel

"RATINGS

In the new Ratings section, partners can see more than just their average rating-they can now see what riders appreciate most in comments from 5-star trips as well as reasons why riders gave low ratings. Pro tips provide drivers with suggestions for how they can continue to make getting around the city with Uber an enjoyable experience for their passengers"
Written 13 Oct


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

sorry but reading this i chuckled. 

safe to assume english is not your first language? (this =sadly could be all it takes for low ratings) as pax find communication key. keep driving more and try to pull it up , dont talk so much ,just focus on navigating correctly.


----------

